# Calgary: Silent Auction & Karaoke Fundraiser for Loops for the Troops!



## TJSmith (3 Jun 2011)

I am not a member of the Canadian Forces, but I have a strong family history of supporting our Country's men and women in uniform.

This year I am helping a friend organize a fundraiser for Loops for the Troops in Calgary. This is her 4th year participating in the event and her goal is to raise $2,000. We are trying to reach as many people as possible for the event as we are working within a fairly tight timeframe.

Please see the event details below.

I hope this doesn't cross the lines of "Self Promotion", so if this post inappropriate, please let me know and I will remove it.

*************
Make your night out count!

Come to *Richmond's Pub* on *Thursday, June 16*, and help us reach our fundraising goal for this year's Loops for the Troops in support of the R.A.U.S.I. Foundation.

Karaoke, Silent Auction, Door Prizes and more!

*Cost: $10*...includes complimentary beverage and door prize entry
*Time: 8 p.m. to Midnight* 
*Location: Richmond's Pub* - 3919 Richmond Rd SW, Calgary, Alberta

All proceeds go to Loops for the Troops!
_Specials:_
• Complimentary beverage with your ticket 
• Beerza Night - Pizza & a jug for $23 
• Specialty shot for $5...$2 from each "Sniper" sold will go directly to Loops for the Troops

D.J. & Karaoke by K.J. T.J. of Silvernote Entertainment

Door Prize/Silent Auction items include donations from The Calgary Flames, Yuk Yuk's, The Comedy Cave and many more!

Message me for more info or for tickets. Tickets will also be available at the door.

*******
 Loops for the Troops helps raise money for the families of soldiers who have made the ultimate sacrifice, soldiers who have been wounded and many more community programs, scholarships and veterans needs.

http://www.loopsforthetroops.ca/about/
http://www.rausi.ca/


----------



## TJSmith (16 Jun 2011)

Fundraiser & Silent Auction is TONIGHT! We are really excited and hope to see a bunch of people at Richmond's Pub.

Silent Auction items include Flames swag, free passes for Yuk Yuk's comedy club & The Comedy Cave and more!


----------



## TJSmith (20 Jun 2011)

Though we were working within a very short timeframe, we raised $1,200 at our fundraiser last week. This more than exceeded our expectations.

We don't yet know what the total amount raised for the Calgary Loops for the Troops event, but from the sounds of things it was another successful year.

A modified Leopard Armoured Recovery Vehicle named Hornburg was also unveiled at the event.

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/video/index.html?releasePID=Pmx8lajVL5ci8TQnB_YheZrWZ_4cimJw
http://www.metronews.ca/calgary/local/article/894561--troops-get-honoured


----------

